# The Fab 5



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Some new pics of the little critters


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice mixture . What are they again?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The red one is Rhode Island Red x cream legbar. The black one is Ameracauna x legbar and the remaining ones are pure legbars


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The Fab 5 now.
The one legbar boy is a beautiful silvery lavender color


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ooo, that silvery leg bar is beautiful!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!! I'm keeping him to work on the silver color


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is now showing blueish and up close isn't silver anymore


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is now blueish white with flecks of brown


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

All the roos from here were sold. I kept just the pullets


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Some of the hens lay an olive green egg, and one lays a pretty blue egg


----------

